# Чорнобиль (Chernobyl) & Припрять (Pripryat) - 07/09/2013



## 0xygen (Nov 17, 2013)

*Чорнобиль (Chernobyl) & Припрять (Pripryat) - 07/09/2013*

Right, so have finally got my ass in gear and gotten round to sorting a few of these out and here is a sample. I finally got to check this place out although the tour was a little rushed. The weather wasn't exactly on our side but tried to make the best of what time we did have. A brief history courtesy of Wikipedia: 

_The Chernobyl disaster was a catastrophic nuclear accident that occurred on 26 April 1986 at the Chernobyl Nuclear Power Plant in Ukraine (then officially the Ukrainian SSR), which was under the direct jurisdiction of the central authorities of the Soviet Union. An explosion and fire released large quantities of radioactive particles into the atmosphere, which spread over much of the western USSR and Europe.

The Chernobyl disaster is widely considered to have been the worst nuclear power plant accident in history, and is one of only two classified as a level 7 event (the maximum classification) on the International Nuclear Event Scale (the other being the Fukushima Daiichi nuclear disaster in 2011). The battle to contain the contamination and avert a greater catastrophe ultimately involved over 500,000 workers and cost an estimated 18 billion Rubles. The official Soviet casualty count of 31 deaths has been disputed, and long-term effects such as cancers and deformities are still being accounted for._


Enjoy


----------



## The Wombat (Nov 17, 2013)

Very interesting. An excellent set there too


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 17, 2013)

Thats a great collection of shots and some graffiti I aint seen before,thanks for sharing.


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 17, 2013)

Nice one, good to see the new confinement so progressed (I've been following it on a webcam!) 
Shame to see the paintings even more vandalised now 
Great photos, cheers for sharing


----------



## 0xygen (Nov 17, 2013)

Thanks guys. It would have been nice to have been able to check out the buildings a bit more but that will have the wait for another trip. It's good that they're strict about people taking "souvenirs" but I ago, it's a shame about the paintings.

Next time I will try and make it a two day event, with a better camera!


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 17, 2013)

Your Shot: 



Four years ago: 



Sure he had a small tear then, but the rip on his face, and the one on his tie must be deliberate. My guide said (in 2012) that this was one of the reasons for the stricter restrictions, really sad someone would go there to do that.


----------



## 0xygen (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks for sharing that UrbanX. Yeh, someone really has tried to deface this picture which is a shame. I wonder though if it was just an act of mindless violence or some kind of political move. When I was chatting to my Ukrainian & Russian friends they had very negative attitudes towards what happened here and got really angry about how the authorities handled it. They couldn't understand why on earth I wanted to visit.

Therefore it wouldn't surprise me if "defacing" this was politically motivated. However, you try asking 95% of Ukrainians about anything to do with politics and they go very quite and reach for the next bottle of booze,

-0xy


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks for those, I would find visiting very interesting. It's a fascinating place even though what happened there was so dreadful. I understand the fun fair was brand new and unused at the time, and apparently they opened it briefly before the evacuation, just after the melt down, to try and take peoples attention away from what had just happened! Absolutely insane.


----------



## Landie_Man (Nov 18, 2013)

when I went 3 weeks after you, Late June 2013 he only had one rip. Im certain. 

Good report anyway, I luckily got inside every building I wanted


----------



## 0xygen (Nov 18, 2013)

Landie_Man said:


> when I went 3 weeks after you, Late June 2013 he only had one rip. Im certain.
> 
> Good report anyway, I luckily got inside every building I wanted



Shit, I just realised I got the date wrong - it was September I went. it should be 07/09/2013. Please could one of the mods edit the title?

Thanks


----------



## krela (Nov 18, 2013)

0xygen said:


> Shit, I just realised I got the date wrong - it was September I went. it should be 07/09/2013. Please could one of the mods edit the title?
> 
> Thanks



It's done.


----------

